# Advice for prospective used motorhome purchase



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

A friend is looking at a 2008 Bessacar E560 low profile 11,000 miles on the clock and has asked for advice on anything specific to look for. 
I can give him general advice re damp etc but am not familiar with the Bessacar range - any tips to pass on (I may go with him)?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was that when the swift group vans had the rotten floor problems? 

check for famous judder!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

just because it has low mileage doesn't mean its any better than a van with 80k on it

It actually tells you its hardly been moved which can be worse than a 'used' engine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

are we talking dealer or private sale here.

cabby


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Inside is pretty standard and normally very good, fabric is good, appliances are standard fit, however the problems start outside.

Take your old clothes, a good torch and crawl under the van and check the underfloor,, look at all the corners, front and back, along the rear edge and down the sides, also around the step.

The norm is to have water pass behind the outer side and rear skirts which are not sealed properly and any water holds in the ply floor and rots it.

Don't be afraid to poke with your fingers, you will know instantly if the floor is damaged, it will flake like an old rotten tree branch.

Check inside under the seating area etc, especially where the floor meets the side walls, if the under floor is damp, it will start to soak up the wall.

Remember to check the service history, if there is any gaps in the yearly service hand book, Swift will use this as a way out of helping should any major issues arise.

My own 2009 Swift Sundance has leaking windows, so check these too.

Good luck.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> was that when the swift group vans had the rotten floor problems?
> 
> check for famous judder!


Thanks, Mike - spongy floor/delamination was first in my suggested checklist.

I assume the famous judder is on reversing up a hill?



bigcats30 said:


> just because it has low mileage doesn't mean its any better than a van with 80k on it
> 
> It actually tells you its hardly been moved which can be worse than a 'used' engine.


Thanks, Cat, good point. He is very clued up on the base vehicle/engine side of things, has run a fleet for many years so I'll leave that side to him.



cabby said:


> are we talking dealer or private sale here.
> 
> cabby


Hi, Cabby - not sure, think he mentioned it was advertised in MMM classifieds.

Base is a 3 litre 160 bhp auto Fiat. Seeing him tomorrow, will get more details.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Have the same van on a 2.3 remapped can't honestly point to any inherent faults only irritation is the exposed metal when the seats are swivelled would personally have chosen the fridge freezer rather than the large fridge but that depends on original purchaser's spec , if the price is right very usable van, all right for 2+dog good road handling,


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the info, just to follow up and say he bought the motorhome and is very pleased with it so far. The sellers were a lovely couple who have been motorhoming for years but had found themselves increasingly unable to make use of their current van for health reasons. The condition of the hab area was as new and they were clearly very sad to part with it. As they are giving up they also handed over all of their accessories which was very useful as my friends are new to motorhoming.

They got a very good deal allowing for the fact they'd want to have it full serviced etc. especially as it hadn't been used much for a while.

Looking forward to going on some joint outings with our old friends as new motorhome 'buddies'!


I stayed up all night to see where the sun went. Then it dawned on me . . .


----------

